# Installing AH Supply ballast outside of hood?



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Received my AH Supply 36w kit.....this is me right now :frusty: When it comes to electrical things I'm a complete idiot so don't be surprised if this question is dumb.

I really don't want to mount my ballast inside the hood that I will make. It will be made of plywood and some other scraps(for now) as I don't have the tools and such to make a really nice hood right now. Is there a way to mount the ballast outside of the hood like AH Supply suggests? I know they can get hot and the idea of it up against wood really doesn't sit well with me.

Any other tips or suggestions? This wiring and mounting will be the death of me.

Edit: On the instructions there is a diagram that confuses me. I didn't include the ballast drawing as I don't want it in the hood.

#1. What is the spacer?
#2. What are the dotted lines referring to?

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v154/burks/draw.jpg


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

I have my AHS 110 watt ballast mounted on the back of a wood hood, with no problems at all. They get warm, not hot. The wires that come with the kit are plenty long enough to do this, and all of the hardware to do it is with the kit.


----------



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

I recently puchased the 2-36w kit and black enclosure to go with my new ADA set-up, and I will say that it is one of my proudest DIY projects yet. And simple. I can't stress how easy this thing is to build! It took me maybe an hour to install, and I too have no clue how to do electrical work. Admittedly, it seemed like a daunting task when it arrived, but it really isnt that hard. And yes, it will be very simple to install the ballast outside of the hood. It simply screws into place with the included screws. You'll want to drill a small hole to string the wires through from the ballast on the outside to where the endcaps will go on the inside. And the spacers are used on the larger 1" screws for added ventillation beween the reflector and hood.


----------



## RoseHawke (Jan 4, 2005)

The spacer is the little white tube thingie. You stick the screw through the hole you've drilled in the reflector, through the spacer, and into the hood. It makes a "space" between the reflector and the hood so that air can circulate a bit better. Haven't a clue what the dotted lines are, I'd just ignore it.

For me it wasn't the electrical. I can do electrical, no problem. It was figuring how to route the #%@#!! wires that was giving me headaches!


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

RoseHawke said:


> It was figuring how to route the #%@#!! wires that was giving me headaches!


I'm looking at my mockup and trying to figure out what the hell I'm going to do with all the extra endcap cord.

Having a bad day so I'll mess with it tomorrow. Need to get some wood also.

Is it ok to make slots in the top of the hood to vent some heat? Shouldn't effect lighting.


----------



## RoseHawke (Jan 4, 2005)

Don't see any reason why not. I've seen a couple that folks had routed slots in the top, or made them with slots to begin with.

I seem to recall cutting quite a bit of that cord off. If you go that route, make sure you don't cut it _too_ much!


----------



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

The enclosures from A H have large slots on the top, maybe 1 1/2". It does help circulate more air in the hood, and the spacers are a great "extra" feature. 
I recall having a good 3 ft of extra wiring that I cut off, as it comes from both the endcap cords and the lengthy ballast cords. I'll take some pictures tomorrow when my brother comes home for the (end of) summer with his camera.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

This, http://www.geocities.com/CapeCanaveral/4742/55hood/55hood.html is always an interesting website to review when installing an AHS kit.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

hoppycalif said:


> This, http://www.geocities.com/CapeCanaveral/4742/55hood/55hood.html is always an interesting website to review when installing an AHS kit.


Oh thanks! I searched Yahoo! for tips and stuff and didn't find much.

Dewmazz I await your pictures.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

These two threads might help you build your enclosure.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/do-it-yourself/14229-show-off-your-diy-enclosures.html
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...-experience-ah-supply-building-enclosure.html

-John N.


----------



## frozenoak (Jul 30, 2005)

I don't know how much this will help. I mounted my balast in the stand underneath the tank and the light in the hood and had only a small strech of cord that I used to make the recomended loop to stop drips. This method seems to keep the heat at or below 80 deg F in my tank.

Hope this helps,
dale


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

I went and bought the wood today, total cost was $3.92. Everything else I already have. Too busy today but will build it together.

I'll take pictures next week of it after it is all painted and nice looking. Don't laugh though. I've asked my sister to build me a fancy one for my birthday, she's got the wood working skills.


----------



## miles (Apr 26, 2006)

i gutted the insides of 24" strip lights and mounted the ballasts on the outside of the fixtures. i had to drill a couple of holes to mount the ballasts and another to thread wire from ballasts to the sockets.

go to their website, click 13-watt kits, and take a look at the first picture; you can kind of see the ballast, on the right side.


----------

